# [Compaq Smart Array 2DH] Array definieren?



## zedriq (14. März 2004)

Tag zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich meinen Fileserver, nach erfolgreicher Hardwareinstallation jetzt auch mit Betriebssystem versehen, aber es scheitert an der Erstellung des Arrays.

Ich habe als SCSI ID 0 & 1 jeweils 2 IBM DCAS 34330 Festplatten, die ich beide einem Array zufügen möchte. Beide sind am gleichen SCSI Channel des Controllers angeschlossen und werden unter einer veralteten Compaq Configuration Utiliy (Version 1.20B) auch wunderbar erkannt. Problem ist nur, dass diese Utility nur WinNT 3.51 unterstützt, ich aber Win2k3 Server oder Windows 2000 benutzen möchte.

Für beide zuletzt genannten OS gibt es aber nur Utility Versionen, die unter bereits installierten OS funktioniert (, oder ich mache etwas falsch?!).

Mein Problem ist also, dass ich ein Betriebssystem installieren will, aber noch kein Array definiert ist.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Leider findet man unter google nichts (oder nicht das richtige)... 

Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß, zed


----------



## server (14. März 2004)

Sehe ich das Richtig, dass es sich hierbei um einen RAID Verbund handelt?

Was passiert wenn du einfach auf eine der Platten Windows installierst?


Nachdem es bei 2 Platten nicht allzuviele Mögichkeiten mit RAID gibt kannst du ja nur auf Sicherheit oder auf Durchsatz arbeiten. Bei Durchsatz musst du auf eine Platte W2k installieren, ich glaube nicht dass du von 2 Platten booten kannst. Und wenn du auf Sicherheit arbeitest wird sowieso die Platte, auf der Windows sich dann befindet auf die andere gespiegelt.

Falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, sorry


----------



## zedriq (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Sehe ich das Richtig, dass es sich hierbei um einen RAID Verbund handelt?
> 
> Was passiert wenn du einfach auf eine der Platten Windows installierst?*



Das habe ich auch bereits in einem gefundenen Link unter google gelesen, aber wie pule ich windoof bzw. dem Controller bei, dass er bitte ohne vordefiniertes Array auf Disk 0 installiert?



> _Original geschrieben von server _*
> Bei Durchsatz musst du auf eine Platte W2k installieren, ich glaube nicht dass du von 2 Platten booten kannst. Und wenn du auf Sicherheit arbeitest wird sowieso die Platte, auf der Windows sich dann befindet auf die andere gespiegelt.
> *



Genauso hatte ich das vor [letzter Satz].

Bitte um weitere Vorschläge oder Hilfestellungen.

Gruß, zed


----------



## server (14. März 2004)

Hast du schon mal versucht einfach die Windows CD ins Laufwerk zu geben und zu installieren?
Du hast ja eine Software gefunden, die dir dann unter Windows ein RAID Array erstellen kann, oder?

Mit dieser Software dürfte es ohnehin einfacher sein als im BIOS.
Du benötigst also RAID 1 (=Mirroring), RAID 0 wäre Durchsatz (überall wird etwas gespeichert, hat den Nachteil dass bei Beschädigung einer Platte alle Daten verloren gehen). Ausserdem gibt es noch JBOD, wo einfach mehrere Festplatten zu einer virtuellen Platte zusammengefasst werden.
Wenn du 4 Platten hättest könntest du noch Kombination zwischen 0 und 1 machen, das wääre dann RAID 0/1
Weiters gibts dann noch RAID 5 und RAID 10, sind aber nicht so gängig.


----------



## zedriq (14. März 2004)

Werde ich gleich mal checken, und dann mich wieder melden.


----------



## zedriq (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zedriq _
> *Werde ich gleich mal checken, und dann mich wieder melden. *



Ich habe nochwas gefunden:

http://www.winhelpline.info/daten/index.php?shownews=486&kapitel=2

Müsste ja auch mit mss2k3 gehen, ansonsten halt mit win2k...

Melde mich wieder, obs geklappt hat, habe allerdings keine rohlinge hier, deshalb kann ichs nicht testen...


----------

